# .25-06 and 7.62x39 recoil?



## Zastava (Nov 27, 2013)

Can you tell me what is the difference between these two bullets and the difference in loudness while firing as well?

Thanks.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

The 25-06 is a much better round. It has a ballistic coefficient, in (almost) all bullets, of greater than .300. Typical velocities with bullets up to 115 grains are over 2,800 fps. Bullet choices range between 87 and 120 grains; and it's possible to push a 120 grain bullet at up to 3071 fps. The range is greater; and so is the accuracy. 

As for the 7.62 x 39mm? It's essentially a military round that's designed for primary use in shorter barreled military carbines (AK = 16 inch, and SKS = 20 inch). There's basically one bullet: a (nominal) 123 grain FMJ, or commercial SP. The commercial ballistic coefficient is .283; and the military round comes in somewhere around .270. Velocities average about 2,300 fps out of shorter length carbine barrels. (Wolf offers a 153.6 grain commercial SP round that they list as having a muzzle velocity of slightly over 2,100 fps, and a BC of just over .330 using a 20 inch barrel.) 

They, all, sound pretty damned loud to me; but I'd give the edge in both recoil and loudness to the 25-06. Is the difference appreciable? I don't think so; but I haven't fired a 25-06 in years. My best guess is that if you can handle a 243 Winchester then either of these cartridges won't be a problem. All this said, my own personal choice for a (long range) deer hunting round would be the 25-06; but, then again, I'm a, 'reach out and touch um' kind of guy.


----------



## Zastava (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks.

This means there is no big difference in recoil and sound between these two?

You gave the edge to 25-06, so that means it has a bit greater recoil?

Can a bear be killed with .25-06 from 60-70 yards if shot in head?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

These two rounds aren't really in the same class. The .25-06 is a hunting round designed for higher velocities and longer reach albeit with smaller diameter bullets than the Soviet round. The Soviet round was designed solely as a man-killer, shorter ranges and a lil' velss velocity. Either will work on a bear at short ranges (60-70 yards) even with a boiler room shot (but don't use FMJ bullets in the 7.62x39!). Heck, I know guys who take head shots with .223, but I'd hate to be on the pissed-off end of a bear that was grazed by that and not put down.

.25-06 recoil and report will probably be a lot more than the 7.62x39 just because of how much powder you are burning.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Zastava*;
Can you shoot a bear in its head, at 60 or 70 yards (or meters)?
Are you that good a shot, with a carbine-size "rifle"? Are you that calm and collected in the face of imminent danger?
Those are much more important factors than whether you use a 7.62x39mm cartridge, or a .25-'06 cartridge.

If you worry that a neighbor will hear you shooting and killing that bear, I suggest that both of the cartridges you've asked about will be loud enough to disturb the entire neighborhood. I bet that a police officer or a game warden will also hear the shot, or will be told about it pretty quickly.

If I were going after a bear, I'd want nothing smaller or less powerful than a .30-'06 rifle. At the close range you've asked about, a 12ga shotgun slug could be better, or a .45-70 rifle.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes I was thinking the same thing, very odd question indeed?:?:


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd not be putting myself into the scenario where there's a bear about to attack me and my only recourse is a gun...

Not that I would ever go out in the woods alone without a gun, because if I WAS there alone, can guarantee you I'd have several means of protection with me. 

But, in my experience it's a bad idea to be alone when hunting or camping and when going out we kind if announce ourselves with pots and cups clanking around as we home in and we hang our food in a tree with embers from a campfire going they the night. 

My point is that you should be avoiding situations where you are putting your life in danger. Arm yourself, train for that catastrophic moment, but be smart and avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Bear come in different flavors, are we speaking of a 200 pound black bear, or a 1200 pound brownie. I put a 117 gr sp from my 2506 in the boiler room of a smallish black bear( about 200 pounds). He sucumbed quite quickly. A brownie, I would not attempt with a 2506, my 375 or 404 jeffery would be much more comforting.


----------

